# Di kita maintindihan



## Seb_K

In Tagalog "di kita maintindihan" means "I do not understand" right?!

And how do we pronounce "ng" ... Does it sound like "ang"? 

Thanks!


----------



## Chriszinho85

Seb_K said:
			
		

> In Tagalog "di kita maintindihan" means "I do not understand" right?!


There is a slight difference. "'Di ko maintindihan" means "I do not understand" or "I can't understand." "'Di kita maintindihan" means "I do not understand you" or "I can't understand you."



			
				Seb_K said:
			
		

> And how do we pronounce "ng" ... Does it sound like "ang"?


 Yes, it does, but with an "n" in front. So it sounds like "nang."


----------



## Seb_K

Chris, thanks for correcting me.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Seb_K said:
			
		

> Chris, thanks for correcting me.


 No problem.


----------

